# New mthrnite Smiley



## JPH (Jan 10, 2009)

Me and Ace sees this
...and we says to self - needs to be more mthr'y. Thus, I added glasses. 
Then we says to self - must add to forum. Thus, Ace added to forum.

*...dun dun nuh nuh!*








Psst! ...hey you! Yeah you, try typing 'mthr' with colons around it to add the mthrnite touch to your posts!


----------



## iffy525 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Jundeezy (Jan 10, 2009)

I just saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=128...p;#entry1696969

then i wondered.

then i saw this...


----------



## Galacta (Jan 10, 2009)

We NEED A PSP!


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 10, 2009)

EDIT: members are gonna overuse this like they did with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: i really hate this


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope that I don't have to block this


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 10, 2009)

OSHI... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:
I take no responsibility for the overuse of this smiley thang.


----------



## War (Jan 10, 2009)

How does that look like mthr? Needs moar comparison pics.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Galacta (Jan 10, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

>


Im going to avenge people who dont use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley!


----------



## Narin (Jan 10, 2009)

FTW


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats on the smiley Mthr, XD.

Now, if I make a video of me looping my head bobbing. Will I get my own smiley? o.o;;


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## science (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

